# Frozen Fruit Compote



## merstarr (Sep 20, 2004)

Here are some interesting recipes from my files (haven't tried these yet):

FROZEN COGNAC PARFAIT AND SPIRITED FRUIT COMPOTE  

Great reviews!

Parfait
1 cup sugar
6 large egg yolks
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup orange juice

2 cups chilled whipping cream
1/4 cup Cognac or brandy
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Fruit compote
2 oranges
2 cups quartered hulled strawberries (about 12 ounces) 
1 cup blueberries
1 cup seedless grapes, halved
1/3 cup sugar
2 tablespoons Cognac or brandy
1 teaspoon grated orange peel
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice

Make parfait: Using handheld electric mixer, beat sugar, egg yolks, corn syrup, and orange juice in large metal bowl to blend. Place bowl over saucepan of simmering water (do not allow bottom of bowl to touch water). Beat until thermometer registers 160°F and parfait base is thick and billowy, about 8 minutes. Remove bowl from over water. Continue to beat until parfait base is cool, about 7 minutes.

In another large bowl, beat cream, Cognac, and vanilla until peaks form. Fold cream into parfait base in 3 additions. Transfer parfait to medium bowl, cover and freeze until firm, at least 4 hours and up to 2 days.

Make fruit compote: Using small sharp knife, cut all peel and pith from oranges. Working over large bowl, cut between membranes, releasing orange segments into bowl. Mix in remaining ingredients. Let stand at least 30 minutes, or cover and chill up to 3 hours, tossing occasionally.

Assemble parfaits: Scoop parfait into goblets. Spoon fruit compote over and serve.

Makes 8 to 10 servings.

Bon Appétit 
May 2001 

Too Busy To Cook?


----------

